# [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*[GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Hey Leute,

Ich habe vor mir diese Grafikkarte zu holen (ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1080 AMP Extreme | ZOTAC) und zurzeit besitze ich dieses 700w Netzteil hier (Gaming Series). Nun zu meinem Problem, das besagte Netzteil besitzt nur einen 6+2 Pin pcie Stecker und einen 6 Pin Stecker, die Grafikkarte hingegen benoetigt zwei 8 Pin Stecker. Der eine 8 Pin wuerde ja mit dem 6+2 bedient sein und um einen zweiten 8 Pin zusammen zu kriegen habe ich mir gedacht einen 2x vier Pin molex Stecker auf 1x sechs Pin zu benutzen und anschlieÃŸend den bei der Grafikkarte mitgelieferten 2x 6 Pin auf 1x 8 Pin zu nutzen, sodass ich die zwei 8 Pin komplett haette. 

Waere dies machbar mit dem Netzteil, auch im Bezug auf die 12v Leitung bzw. waere dieses Vorgehen (mit Adaptern) zu empfehlen, denn ein neues Netzteil moechte mir zurzeit eher weniger kaufen 

Daten zum PC:
Cpu: Intel i7 3770k
Mainboard: MS-7758 ver: 1.2
Jetzige Grafikkarte: gtx 680 evga
Ram: 16gb


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Ich würde statt Adaptern gleich ein neues Netzteil kaufen.

Das Ding ist ja schlimmer als n Polenböller


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich würde statt Adaptern gleich ein neues Netzteil kaufen.
> 
> Das Ding ist ja schlimmer als n Polenböller



Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit, dass die Xilence Netzteile beim ersten Mal anschalten direkt in die Luft fliegen. Benutze meins jetzt seit mehr als 3 Jahren OHNE Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Wenn Du Dir die teuerste GTX 1080 holst, sollte auch ein vermutlich sechs Jahre altes und damals schon unterdurchscnittliches Netzteil entsorgt werden. Wenn Du das Netzteil unbedingt behalten willst, nimm doch einfach diese sehr gute GTX 1080 und spare viel Geld:
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## midgard00 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

"Läuft seit x Jahren ohne Probleme" heißt bei Netzteilen leider gar nichts. Die Anforderungen an Netzteile haben sich in den letzten Jahren geändert (Lastspitzen, fast ausschließlich 12v), außerdem altern Netzteile.

Ich sagmal so: das ding soll 700w liefern, hat aber von den PCIe Steckern her nur die Möglichkeit 225w innerhalb der Spezifikationen zu liefern. Mit CPU und allem kommst du dann vielleicht auf 500w, das spricht in meinen Augen nicht für Vertrauen des Herstellers in die eigene Technik.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit, dass die Xilence Netzteile beim ersten Mal anschalten direkt in die Luft fliegen. Benutze meins jetzt seit mehr als 3 Jahren OHNE Probleme.


Das hat nix mit Xilence zu tun. Spätestens wenn man Adapter braucht wird es Zeit das Netzteil zu wechseln.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

opfere dem Netzteilgott, oder du kannst dir keine GTX1080 holen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit, dass die Xilence Netzteile beim ersten Mal anschalten direkt in die Luft fliegen. Benutze meins jetzt seit mehr als 3 Jahren OHNE Probleme.



Ja, weil das 700 Watt Xilence ungefähr 400 Watt leisten kann und mehr braucht der Rechner schlicht nicht.
Das ist ein Andyson Schinken, technisch 10 Jahre alt. Schutzschaltungen gibt es nicht. Es ist dir deswegen noch nicht um die Ohren geflogen, weil du einfach nur Glück hattest-
Jetzt willst du dir eine 800€ Grafikkarte kaufen, aber das Ding mit dem gleichen Schrott Netzteil betreiben, das schon vor 5 Jahren in die Mülltonne gehörte.
Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil. Das Geld solltest du noch über haben.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Du wirst wohl um ein neues gescheites Netzteil nicht Drumherum kommen. Außerdem ist das Xilence sehr laut unter Last.


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Welches Netzteil könntet ihr mir denn indem Fall dann empfehlen, wenn möglich sollte es um die 100€ Kosten und um die 600 Watt (700 wären perfekt) liefern, da ich später noch mal vlt meine CPU oc will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Auch mit OC reicht ein BQ E10-500W immer, solange Du nicht mit flüssigem Stickstoff Rekorde brechen willst.
Wenn Du das bestmögliche möchtest, investiere 30,-€ mehr und nimm ein BQ DPP11-550W
Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)

Wenn Du wirklich der Meinung bist, jemals 500W zu überschreiten, und Du kein Silent Fetischist bist, ist das sehr gut:
Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Netzteil 
SilverStone SST-ST75F-GS PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor[site|thade[cat|[art|[pid|B00GBJFXII[tid|14698384021531201[bbc|LESPRIX

Test:
Fazit: Mehr als nur kompakt – richtig gut - Silverstone Strider Gold S im Test: Kompakt, modular, Gold-zertifiziert


----------



## rackcity (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

nimm das E10 500w und du kommst günstiger und besser weg.

und wieso redest du dir ein du brauchst 700w?

dein system zieht unter vollast ~350-400w. maximal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Netzteil
> SilverStone SST-ST75F-GS PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor[site|thade[cat|[art|[pid|B00GBJFXII[tid|14698384021531201[bbc|LESPRIX


Schweißbrenner ....
[SUP]DC Output +12V (#1)[/SUP][SUP]62 A[/SUP]


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Die 700w rühren daher, dass ein Netzteil bei 50% Leistung am effizientesten ist oder etwa nicht ? Zusätzlich ist es Zukunftssicherer, da es ja unter anderem 4 pcie Stecker hat man weiss ja nie was die Hersteller sich in der Zukunft so einfallen lassen und der Preisunterschied beträgt auch "nur" knappe 30€. Ich lasse mich aber gerne umstimmen, wenn mir jemand verrät wieso denn das E10 500w besser sein sollte abgesehen vom Preis.


----------



## claster17 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Die 700w rühren daher, dass ein Netzteil bei 50% Leistung am effizientesten ist oder etwa nicht ?



Der Punkt mit 50% Last ist nur relevant, wenn du dein System dauerhaft mit Volllast betreibst, wovon ich nicht ausgehe. Wenn du dir die Effizienzkurven anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass sie zwischen 50 und 100% kaum abfallen. 
Bei normaler Verwendung (hauptsächlich Leerlauf und Teillast) ist ein 500W Netzteil also insgesamt effizienter. 




BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist es Zukunftssicherer, da es ja unter anderem 4 pcie Stecker



Ein gutes 550W Netzteil hat auch 4x PCIe. Außerdem hat es bisher noch keine einzige normale Grafikkarte mit mehr als zwei Stromsteckern gegeben.


----------



## the.hai (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

soviel Leistung brauchst du nicht, auch nicht bei OC.... lass dich davon nicht täuschen.

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder sogar

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie bereits angesprochen, wozu die teuerste EXTREME Edition bei der Grafikkarte kaufen? die kann eigentlich nichts besser als die normalen. dann lieber das geld sinnvoll ins netzteil investieren.



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist es Zukunftssicherer, da es  ja unter anderem 4 pcie Stecker hat man weiss ja nie was die Hersteller  sich in der Zukunft so einfallen lassen



das ist schlichtweg falsch, anschlüsse bietet jedes netzteil mhr als genug. leistung braucht man auch nicht mehr kaufen, denn neue hardware verbraucht immer weniger bis gleich viel. ein single-graka highend system kommt seit jahren mit 400-500w netzteile aus, da wird man in zukunft nicht mehr brauchen, wäre ja auch nen rückschritt in sachen effizienz.


----------



## Aerni (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Die 700w rühren daher, dass ein Netzteil bei 50% Leistung am effizientesten ist oder etwa nicht ? Zusätzlich ist es Zukunftssicherer, da es ja unter anderem 4 pcie Stecker hat man weiss ja nie was die Hersteller sich in der Zukunft so einfallen lassen und der Preisunterschied beträgt auch "nur" knappe 30€. Ich lasse mich aber gerne umstimmen, wenn mir jemand verrät wieso denn das E10 500w besser sein sollte abgesehen vom Preis.



wer soviel kohle für die momentan beste grafikkarte raushaut, der wird wohl an nem neuen netzteil nicht sparen wollen. außer du vielleicht. das E10 500W ist halt einfach neuer, und nicht so veraltet. außerdem liefert es das was draufsteht, nicht wie deins.

kannst ja dein altes drinlassen und hoffen das alles gut geht. gibt auch leute die kaufen sich die schnellste karre und dazu die billigsten reifen, und wundern sich das sie dann aus der kurve fliegen. am ende liegts an dir. aber heul nicht rum es hätt dir keiner gesagt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

und wenns unbedingt 600W sein sollen 

nimm eben das hier

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil könntet ihr mir denn indem Fall dann empfehlen, wenn möglich sollte es um die 100€ Kosten und um die 600 Watt (700 wären perfekt) liefern, da ich später noch mal vlt meine CPU oc will.



Was willst du mit 700 oder 800 Watt? Völlig unnötig.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und wenns unbedingt 600W sein sollen
> 
> nimm eben das hier
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das kannst du vergessen.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Mit dem E10 600W hast dann zwei Stromkabel für Grafikkarten unnötig im Gehäuse rumfliegen oder belastest nur 1 Rail was ggf. zur Abschaltung bei OC führt da die Schutzschaltung greift.

Das E10 500W ist praktisch für deinen Einsatzzeck gebaut worden, selbst für ne 980Ti mit ca. 300W Verbrauch reicht es völlig aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

800€ für 'Ne überteuerte Mid Range Grafikkarte ausgeben wollen, aber nicht mal 'nen bisserl Geld für 'nen gescheites, qualitativ brauchbar bis gutes Netzteil über haben?!


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Aktuell will der TE ja ein neues NT kaufen bis 100€ aber ihm sind die 500W zu wenig wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Dann muss er im Mindfactory Forum anfragen...


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

So ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500/600/700 cm (überleg ich mir noch) oder das Dark Power Pro 11 550w modular zulegen wärt ihr damit einverstanden? Und beim staight Power fänd ich es jetzt nicht schlimm 2 Rails zu benutzen und dann 2 Kabel rumfliegen zu haben.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Jo, das sieht schon besser aus


----------



## Unbekannter_User (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Das Xillence keine super Netzteile baut, sollte Bekannt sein, aber bisher ist noch keins Gestorben... Dafür aber schon bei Kumpels 2 BeQuiet(HAben sich mit einem knall verabschiedet und waren dann sehr quiet )

Wer aber Geld für ne 1080GTX hat, sollte sich auch ein Gutes Netzteil ohne Probleme leisten können, oder nicht?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> So ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500/600/700 cm (überleg ich mir noch) oder das Dark Power Pro 11 550w modular zulegen wärt ihr damit einverstanden? Und beim staight Power fänd ich es jetzt nicht schlimm 2 Rails zu benutzen und dann 2 Kabel rumfliegen zu haben.



Nimm einfach das E10 500W da hast du das Problem mit den übrigen Kabeln nicht!
Schau dir einfach mein System in der Signatur an das reicht völlig auch mit OC.

Oder halt direkt das P11 550W das aber auch das gleiche Problem mit den Kabeln hat wie die größeren E10 ab 600W, dafür hat ist es halt technisch noch etwas besser


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> So ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500/600/700 cm (überleg ich mir noch) oder das Dark Power Pro 11 550w modular zulegen wärt ihr damit einverstanden? Und beim staight Power fänd ich es jetzt nicht schlimm 2 Rails zu benutzen und dann 2 Kabel rumfliegen zu haben.



Denk daran, dass dein Xilence Redwing 700 Watt Gerät nicht das liefert, was drauf steht. Ein E10 liefert aber das, was drauf steht. Daher reicht das 500 Watt Modell völlig.
Der Rechner wird mit der neuen Karte vielleicht 300 Watt unter last brauchen.


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass dein Xilence Redwing 700 Watt Gerät nicht das liefert, was drauf steht. Ein E10 liefert aber das, was drauf steht. Daher reicht das 500 Watt Modell völlig.
> Der Rechner wird mit der neuen Karte vielleicht 300 Watt unter last brauchen.



Naja beider neu Grafikkarte stehen beim Stromverbrauch allein schon 270w


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Naja beider neu Grafikkarte stehen beim Stromverbrauch allein schon 270w��



Nope.
Die Zotac hat ein maximales Power Limit von 270 Watt.
Da kommst du aber nicht heran. Die Karte liegt im Mittel bei 210-220 Watt.
Die CPU zieht 80 Watt. Der Rest ist vernachlässigbar, vielleicht 30 Watt. Sind zusammen 330 Watt.
Selbst wenn du das Power Limit ausschöpfen kannst, sind es 390 Watt -- aber das muss du erst mal schaffen -- und das interessiert das 500er E10 nicht die Bohne.


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

So die Entscheidung ist auf ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 650w (mit sli im Hinterkopf) gefallen. 

Danke für euere schnellen Antworten


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Was willst du mit dem 650W Gerät?!

Das ist LAUTER als das 550W Gerät und bringt dir keinerlei Vorteile, also warum das unnötig starke Teil kaufen?!


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem 650W Gerät?!
> 
> Das ist LAUTER als das 550W Gerät und bringt dir keinerlei Vorteile, also warum das unnötig starke Teil kaufen?!



WOOOOW der 1 dB(A) und der vorteil ist das SLI besser möglich wäre bzw. mehr Luft nach oben da ist um den PC zu upgraden, mit genügen Luft für schwankungen.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

technisch ist eben in Praxis nicht mehr Luft nach oben da ist wenn überhaupt 1 Kodensator oder so getauscht und nen anderer Aufkleber für 650W drauf.
Wenn du wirklich SLI planst wäre eine richtige Verbesserung erst das P11 850W da hier eine bessere andere Plattform zum Einsatz kommt, damit kannst auch 2 Titan X etc.  betreiben.


----------



## BlackCookie27 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> technisch ist eben in Praxis nicht mehr Luft nach oben da ist wenn überhaupt 1 Kodensator oder so getauscht und nen anderer Aufkleber für 650W drauf.
> Wenn du wirklich SLI planst wäre eine richtige Verbesserung erst das P11 850W da hier eine bessere andere Plattform zum Einsatz kommt, damit kannst auch 2 Titan X etc.  betreiben.



kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum ein 650 w NT die selbe Leistung wie ein 550w NT bringen soll. Wenn man jetzt auch kein SLI macht ist es doch gut noch 100w zu haben um den RAM/CPU zu erweitern/wechseln. Könntest du das sonst nochmal bitte erklären?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Es ist technisch das gleiche NT bzw. technische Basis halt, ggf. ist die Schutzschaltung beim 650W etwas höher freigeschaltet aber das ist nicht wichtig da diese sowieso recht hoch liegen.

Du hast glaub ich etwas zu hohe Vorstellungen was ein PC wirklich verbraucht, selbst mit ner 300W Grafikkarte wie 980Ti Custom oä. und nen 10-Kern von Intel mit ca. 150W Verbrauch mit moderatem OC bist Gesamt noch deutlich unter 100W wo fehlt dir da was beim 550W P11 das problemlos auch die Leistung eines 650W leisten kann da es praktisch das gleiche ist?

Die Mehrkosten kannst du besser in nen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter oä. investieren das bringt viel mehr als hier das 650W NT zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Ich hab meinen PC grad so die 400 Watt knacken lassen, und das mit ner geköpften CPU die stark übertaktet war bei ca 4.7 GHz  und die GTX 770 war auch stark übertaket bis zum Anschlag.
Und da kam ich mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitg grad so über 400 Watt...

Zieht man jetzt noch die Effizienz des Netzteils ab sind es deutlich unter 400 Watt.

Und meine Grafikkarte säuft deutlich mehr als ne gtx 1080...

Selbst ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil würde für dein Vorhaben reichen.

Das p11 550 ist eigentlich schon Overkill für dein System.


Ich betreibe mein System übrigens sonst mit 4 GHz  @ 1.04 Volt und die Grafikkarte mit Standardspannung auf 1350 MHz.

Ich brauch unter Spiele Last nicht mal annährend 300 Watt.

Nur mal so weil du komische Vorstellungen davon hast was ein moderner Pc an Strom verbrät.

Aber scheinbar weißt du ja alles besser als wir, warum fragst du dann noch hier !?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Mit dem P11 550W kriegst sogar 2 1080 betrieben wenn du es mit dem Power Target ned zu sehr übertreibst und Schutzschaltungen sind auch da.


----------



## rackcity (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Nimm einfach das E10 500W da hast du das Problem mit den übrigen Kabeln nicht!
> Schau dir einfach mein System in der Signatur an das reicht völlig auch mit OC.
> 
> Oder halt direkt das P11 550W das aber auch das gleiche Problem mit den Kabeln hat wie die größeren E10 ab 600W, dafür hat ist es halt technisch noch etwas besser



naja durch CM sind die überflüssigen kabel ja auch wurst.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Nein sind se ned da es Doppelstrangkabel für die Grafikkarten gibt und so 1 Anschlusskabel für die Grafikkarte nicht verwendet wird da man sonst nur 1 Rail statt zwei belastet.


----------



## keks4 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Entweder du nimmst das P11 550Watt oder das E10 500Watt, SLI macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht. (Und ausserdem würde dann ein p11 850Watt fällig werden, das kostet 190€)


----------



## BlackCookie27 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Nein sind se ned da es Doppelstrangkabel für die Grafikkarten gibt und so 1 Anschlusskabel für die Grafikkarte nicht verwendet wird da man sonst nur 1 Rail statt zwei belastet.



Man kann das NT doch mit dem OCK in den Singlerail Betrieb umschalten


----------



## keks4 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Den OC Key ausbauen und in den Müll schmeißen


----------



## GottesMissionar (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Für SLI von den Highend-Karten, die >250W im Standard ziehen, reicht ein 650W imho nicht. Bei zwei 1080 natürlich schon.

Imho: DPP 11 550W für Single GPU (hab damit eine bis zum Anschlag OC 980Ti und OC 5820k betrieben)

Oder DPP 11 850W für die SLI-Option mit stark OC Highend-Karten mit mehr als 250W pro Karte im Standard.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCookie27 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



keks4 schrieb:


> Den OC Key ausbauen und in den Müll schmeißen



Wieso?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Für SLI von den Highend-Karten, die >250W im Standard ziehen, reicht ein 650W imho nicht. Bei zwei 1080 natürlich schon.


Mit meinen beiden GHz Tahitis gehts ohne Probleme, warum solls sonst nicht gehen?



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weils schlicht völliger Käse ist.
Single Rail ist ein Nachteil, kein Vorteil.


----------



## keks4 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Wie Stefan bereits sagte, die einzigen die Single Rail toll finden sind Amerikaner  (und die haben auch was gegen Solarzellen weil die angeblich zu viel Licht Schlucken würden.... )


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



BlackCookie27 schrieb:


> Wieso?



Der OC Key schaltet nur die Schutzschaltungen ab, damit du die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils über eine Rail abnehmen kannst.
Das ist so ziemlich das Blödeste, was man überhaupt machen kann und dafür gehört BeQuiet an den Pranger.

Spar dir also den Quatsch -- nimm das 500er E10. Das passt perfekt für dich.


----------



## Gsonz (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*

Ich möchte hier mal was dazu sagen, dass viele meinen, die Xilence Netzteile sind laut. Ich hab eins von Xilence und selbst unter Volllast ist es leiser als die Grafikkarte (GTX 750Ti). Ich will nicht unhöflich wirken, ich wollte nur mal darüber aufklären.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



Gsonz schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal was dazu sagen, dass viele meinen, die Xilence Netzteile sind laut. Ich hab eins von Xilence und selbst unter Volllast ist es leiser als die Grafikkarte (GTX 750Ti). Ich will nicht unhöflich wirken, ich wollte nur mal darüber aufklären.



Dir ist schon klar, dass die GTX 750 Ti praktisch nichts braucht, oder?
Und der TS will sich eine GTX 1080 kaufen. 
Was denkst du, wie es wird, wenn du deine 750 Ti gegen eine 1080 austauscht? Hält das Netzteil? Fliegt es auseinander?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [GELÖST] Schafft mein Netzteil die GTX 1080 mit Adaptern?*



Gsonz schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal was dazu sagen, dass viele meinen, die Xilence Netzteile sind laut. Ich hab eins von Xilence und selbst unter Volllast ist es leiser als die Grafikkarte (GTX 750Ti). Ich will nicht unhöflich wirken, ich wollte nur mal darüber aufklären.


1. Warum gräbst du einen fast 1 Jahr alten Thread aus, nur um irgendwas zu posten, was überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat?!

2. Überlege bitte kurz, was du sagst. Was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat und wie die Zusammenhänge denn nun genau sind...


Die Leistungsaufnahme DEINER Komponenten sind dabei ein gar nicht so unwichtig.
Wenn du 'nen Rechner hast, bei dems schwer wird, 100W aus der Dose zu ziehen, was durchaus möglich ist, schaut es ganz anders aus als wenn du 'nen Rechner hast, der 450W aus der Dose braucht. Einfach mal irgendwas in den Raum zu schmeißen, ohne vorher die Leistungsaufnahme mit entsprechenden (Energiekosten) Geräten abzschätzen, ist daher nicht sinnvoll...

Zumal diese Teile eh so billig sind, dass sich kaum rechtfertigen lässt, solch ein Gerät nicht zu haben...


----------

